

The Complete History of Lemmings - bl4k
http://www.javalemmings.com/DMA/Lem_1.htm

======
bl4k
great story. play html+js version online here:

[http://www.oldgames.dk/freeflashgames/arcadegames/playlemmin...](http://www.oldgames.dk/freeflashgames/arcadegames/playlemmings.php)

~~~
takameyer
Thanks. There goes my Sunday...

~~~
bl4k
Well imagine what would happen if I had pointed you to this:
<http://www.oldschooldos.com/>

(and this: <http://boxerapp.com/> \- if you need it)

~~~
takameyer
3 hours of an Indiana Jones adventure game I somehow missed in life. Thanks!

------
dmor
This is cool, I had completely forgotten about this game! Lemmings was the
first thing I ever launched from the command line, when i was 6.

------
jcsalterego
DMA Design -> Rockstar North

~~~
adam-a
Not quite. A large part of the company went on to become the recently deceased
Realtime Worlds. Mike Daily, the author, for example worked at RTW until
earlier this year, not at Rockstar North.

~~~
jcsalterego
The More You Know™

------
mapleoin
If anyone wants to play an opensource somewhat-updated clone of lemmings with
penguins, you can try Pingus: <http://pingus.seul.org/welcome.html>

------
wensing
Played this on a Tandy back in ye olde daye. Then played a lot of Lemmings 2
on my Gateway 486 DX2/66V.

